
Show HN: The Portfolio Website I Submitted with My Stanford Application - 18nleung
https://www.nathanhleung.com/
======
18nleung
Hi HN! I'm a high school developer who just went through the college
admissions process. Along with my Common Application, I submitted this website
to Stanford to show them a little bit of what I've done with technology over
my high school career. The site was built over three months last summer with
Webpack and React.

It's among one of the best websites I've built to date, and even though they
were unfortunately unable to offer me a place in their class of 2022, I
thought you guys would be interested. I hope you like it, and please feel free
to leave any comments or questions -- I'm always trying to learn new things
and improve!

Nathan

------
apsdsm
/visits site

“Please use a desktop browser”

/closes window never to return

~~~
18nleung
:(

It really is pretty cool if you can take a look on a bigger screen!

